# Kutter auf Rügen



## punkarpfen (4. Oktober 2016)

Moin. Ich will mitte Oktober eine Woche nach Rügen und dabei möchte ich auch eine Kuttertour machen. Der Hafen Sassnitz wäre nicht weit entfernt und der Kutter Tietverdriew macht einen guten Eindruck. Ist der Kutter zu empfehlen oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Laufen Beifänger wirklich so schlecht, oder wird das in der Angelpresse übertrieben? Wie läuft die Platzreservierung bei den Sassnitzer Kuttern ab? In der westl. Ostsee gibt es da ja sehr unterschiedliche Varianten.


Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Köppi67 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Moin,
bei der Tietverdriew (Fam. Speck) in Sassnitz machst du nichts verkehrt. Bitte vorher aber unbedingt per Telefon nachfragen. Bei zu starkem Wind fährt Herr Speck nicht raus. Ging uns die letzten beiden Male so. Haben wir eben auf der Seebrücke geangelt, ging auf Platte ganz gut. Mussten wegen des Sturmes aber die Angeln gut festbinden (Kabelbinder).


----------



## Angelopa (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Moin Köppi67, 

Du scheinst ja über detailiertes Wissen zu verfügen. Deshalb würde ich von Dir gerne Infos über die "MS/Rügenland" bekommen. Den Kutter kenne ich nicht, fahr aber mit ihm Mitte Oktober auf die hoffentlich nicht ganz tote Ostsee. Dafür vielen Dank


----------



## nostradamus (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Hi 
die Tietverdriew und die Fam. Speck sind echt schwer ok! 
Die Platzwahl auf Rügen ist bei weiten nicht so wichtig wie man es aus der östlichen Ostsee kennt und daher kann man auch getrost an der seite platz nehmen, da man dort auch richtig gut fangen kann! Bis dato konnte ich fangtechnisch wenig unterschiede feststellen. 

Beifänger haben mir bisher immer fische gefangen. zwar nicht so viel wie man es gewöhnt ist/war rund um heiligenhafen, aber trotzdem war es immer ok! 
gruß
mario


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Tietverdriew ist gut.


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Hi. Bindet man die Rute am Vortag an oder geht man morgens einfach auf den Kutter und stellt seinen Kram ab? Gibt es Essen und Trinken an Bord?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

du kannst es ja mal versuchen deine rute am abend vorher dort abzustellen! Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Ruten nicht mehr an der stelle stehen ist schon hoch! 

Was hälst du einfach davon, dich morgens einfach mal früher aus dem Bett zu bewegen und aufs boot zu gehen dir so deinen platz freihälst!


----------



## Dude (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi. Bindet man die Rute am Vortag an oder geht man morgens einfach auf den Kutter und stellt seinen Kram ab? Gibt es Essen und Trinken an Bord?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Stöcke am Vorabend anbinden ist aus meiner Sicht eine absolute Unsitte, einige Kapitäne weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass die Dinger abgebunden werden können, wer am Morgen als erster da ist, mahlt zuerst...

Essen und Trinken gibt es auf der Rügenland, auch ein kleines Frühstück. Ist halt wie die Jan Cux ein großer Kutter, so dass es sein kann, dass Du mit 40-50 Personen unterwegs bist. 

Beifänger (einer, max. 2, dann aber mit Pilker ohne Drilling) laufen meist sogar besser als Pilker. Zudem sind weite Würfe bei dem zu erwartenden Pilkerwald wichtig.

Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Auf Fehmarn wird meist am Vortag eine Rute angebunden. Das heiße ich nicht gut, aber am Angeltag kann man auch noch so früh da sein und trotzdem guckt man in die Röhre. Gibt es auf der Tietverdriew Essen und Trinken?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Ich war im August auf der Rügenland. Der Kutter war längst nicht voll besetzt, ungestörtes Angeln möglich. Ich stand aber im Heck, da hat man ja eh nicht so viel Getüdel mit Nachbarn. 

Neben mir standen zwei Kollegen, die schon oft mit dem Kutter raus waren, und immer die Kisten "voll" hatten. Nun ja, wenn ich los fahre ist es meist anders, so auch dieses mal :r Es lag aber sicher nicht am Käptn. War einfach viel zu viel Wind, mit enormer Drift. Ich hatte nur Pilker bis 120 Gramm mit. Und die mussten bei ca. 20 Meter Wassertiefe auch dringend dran... 

Am Ende hatte ich vielleicht 5 bis 7 u 40 die wieder schwimmen, und zwei schöne 60er Dorsche. 

Wir sind zuerstvor Lohme gestoppt, da war nichts. Dann den Rest des Tages vor Kap Arkona geangelt. 

Die Besten hatten 8 bis 10 maßige Dorsche. Silberne Pilker liefen zu dem Zeitpunkt mit Abstand am besten, davon hatte ich leider keinen dabei.  

Frühstück und Mittag waren lecker, ein rundes Angebot.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Alex76 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Kann ich so bestätigen - Das Mittag ist im Vergleich mit anderen Kuttern Spitzenklasse. Was die Fangerfolge betrifft, kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich bisher nur einmal im letzten Frühjahr mitgefahren bin, und auch dort wegen ordentlichem Seegang nur dicht am Ufer geangelt wurde. Dem zufolge waren auch die Fänge. Etwa 5 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 55. Aber das ist ja aktuell schon wieder gut :q


----------



## Dachfeger (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*



Dude schrieb:


> Stöcke am Vorabend anbinden ist aus meiner Sicht eine absolute Unsitte, einige Kapitäne weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass die Dinger abgebunden werden können, wer am Morgen als erster da ist, mahlt zuerst.../QUOTE]
> 
> Das wird auf der Christa und der Peter in Wismar leider ganz anders gehandhabt.
> Da muß man am besten den Abend vorher schon einreiten. Früh morgens guckt man da schon in die Röhre.


----------



## nostradamus (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Dude schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stöcke am Vorabend anbinden ist aus meiner Sicht eine absolute Unsitte, einige Kapitäne weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass die Dinger abgebunden werden können, wer am Morgen als erster da ist, mahlt zuerst.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## allegoric (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Tietverdriew sind in meinen Augen Abzocker, da fahre ich sogar lieber mit den "großen" Kuttern. Wenn man dort nichts fängt, schmeckt es wenigstens.

Auf der Tietverdriew darfste nicht auswerfen und dieses und jenes nicht. Hat mich einfach genervt. Und dann den Preis unerwartet raufschrauben...näh nicht noch mal. Unfreundlich waren se auch noch und dabei bin ich die nordische Seele gewohnt...


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Man darf nicht auswerfen!? Wie meinst du das?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex76 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Man darf nicht auswerfen!? Wie meinst du das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Er meint sicherlich, dass kein Überkopfwurf sondern lediglich Unterhand geworfen werden kann.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Moin. Im Moment sieht es gar nicht gut aus; Ostwind mit 5bft und mehr und das laut windfinder die nächsten 8 Tage. Da wird keiner rausfahren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Hi,
schade! Alternativ kann man auch in Rostock/Warnemünde mal schauen, da sie dort aufgrund besserer Wetterbedingungen eher fahren... 

Mario


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Evtl. fährt die Albatros von Schaprode aus. Da wäre Landschutz. Im Moment tendiere ich aber eher dazu im November nach Fehmarn zu fahren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matze 74 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Hey Punkarpfen,

ab Dienstag nächste Woche dreht der Wind und schwächt gut ab.
In Warnemünde kann ich dir die MS Storkow empfehlen, is ein 12-14 Mann Kutter mit super nettem Kapitän und gutem Bootsmann. Leider is der Kutter oft schon belegt ..... einfach anrufen.
Sonst würde ich dir noch Wismar empfehlen, MS Christa und die Peter 2 ......
Allerdings is dort das Problem das die Angler jederzeit an Bord können und sich dann schon vorab die besten Plätze sichern #q#d#d..... kann ich persönlich überhaupt nicht ab .....

LG Matze |wavey::vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kutter auf Rügen*

Hi. Ich fahre Sonntag wieder zurück. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------

